# Is this suitable?



## bexs (Aug 21, 2011)

I mix my own rat food which is made up of Harrisons banana brunch rabbit food, JWB dog food, mixed cereals, pasta, denes wholegrain mixer, dried shrimps, garlic pieces and powder and mixed herbs. I was thinking of taking some of this and mixing it with canary seed for mice, would that be suitable?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yes love rat food  nom nom


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mice cannot digest Alfalfa or Timothy, which is a common ingredient in rabbit food, you may want to check. Also, take it easy on the garlic. Make sure your cereals aren't high in sugar. Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Also make sure your dried prawns don't have added salt.


----------

